# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] سؤال وجواب عن البورصة المصرية

## lost

*ما هي بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية؟ 
تعد بورصتا القاهرة والإسكندرية بورصة الأوراق المالية الوحيدة المعتمدة فى مصر، ولا يوجد خلافها أية سوق لتداول الأوراق المالية، ومن الناحية القانونية تعد البورصة شخصية اعتبارية عامة، ولا توجد لها أسهم مصدرة أو مملوكة لجهات أخرى، حيث أنها ملك للدولة. ورغم أن بورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية ملك للحكومة فإنها تدار كأية شركة خاصة.
 تعمل بورصتا القاهرة والإسكندرية على قيد وتداول الأوراق المالية مثل الأسهم (العادية والممتازة)، السندات (الحكومية وسندات الشركات) وصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة. تقوم شركة الوساطة أو الشركة العضو بتداول الأوراق المالية آليا لحساب العميل أو المستثمر.


متى تم إنشاء بورصة القاهرة وبورصة الإسكندرية؟ 
أنشئت بورصة الإسكندرية رسمياً فى عام 1888 تلتها بورصة القاهرة فى عام 1903 وكلتا البورصتين نشطتا وأصبح لكل منهما كياناً مستقلاً خلال أربيعنات القرن العشرين، حيث صنّفت بورصة الإسكندرية فى المركز الخامس على مستوى العالم. وفى عام 1997 أعاد القرار الجمهورى المشار إليه (51/1997) تعريف الهيكل القانونى للبورصات ومن ثم تم معاملة بورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية ككيان واحد ولديها مجلس إدارة واحد ومقرين أحدهما بالقاهرة والآخر بالإسكندرية.

للحصول على خلفية تاريخية عن البورصة، والذي يرجع تاريخ إنشائها إلى القرن التاسع عشر. 


ما هو دور الهيئة العامة لسوق المال؟

تعتبر الهيئة العامة لسوق المال هي الجهة المنظمة للسوق والمسئولة عن تأمين سوق تتسم بالشفافية والأمان للمستثمرين فى مصر. كما تشرف الهيئة العامة لسوق المال على الشركات العاملة فى السوق مثل (شركات الوساطة، شركات إدارة صناديق الاستثمار، بنوك الاستثمار..الخ) بالإضافة إلى بورصتا القاهرة والإسكندرية . لمعرفة المزيد عن الهيئة العامة لسوق المال برجاء الرجوع لموقع الهيئة  www.cma.gov.eg


ما هي أنواع الأسهم والسندات المتداولة ببورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية؟ 

يوجد ثلاث أنواع من الأوراق المالية يتم التداول عليها بالبورصة المصرية و هي الأسهم (الأسهم العادية و السهم الممتازة)-والسندات (السندات الحكومية وسندات الشركات) و صناديق الاستثمار المغلقة. 


كيف يتم تحديد أسعار الأوراق المتداولة ببورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية؟

يتم تحديد الأسعار طبقا لنظرية العرض والطلب مثل أى سلع أخرى.


ما هو دور شركات الوساطة (شركات السمسرة) أو الشركات الأعضاء؟

هي الشركات الأعضاء التى منحتها الهيئة العامة لسوق المال ترخيص لمزاولة نشاط الوساطة فى الأوراق المالية بالبورصة. وتقوم البورصة بمنح تلك الشركة العضوية بها بعد اجتيازها اختبار نظام تداول البورصة. 
وتقوم شركات الوساطة بدور الوسيط بين المستثمر والبورصة حيث انه غير مسموح للمستثمر أن يقوم ببيع أو شراء الأسهم مباشرة بالبورصة، فتقوم الشركة بتنفيذ عمليات البيع والشراء للعميل مقابل عمولة محددة ومتفق عليها. أيضا تقوم شركات السمسرة بإمداد العملاء بالاستشارات والبحوث اللازمة. لمعرفة المزيد عن شركات الوساطة برجاء الرجوع لصفحة شركات الوساطة المالية.




ما هو دور شركة مصر للمقاصة والتسوية والحفظ المركزي؟ 

شركة مصر للمقاصة هي شركة خاصة والمساهمين فيها هم بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية والبنوك وشركات الوساطة. تعد شركة مصر للمقاصة والتسو ية والحفظ المركزي هي الجهة الوحيدة في مصر المخول لها القيام بعمليات المقاصة والتسوية لعمليات البيع والشراء التي تتم ببورصتي الأوراق المالية بالقاهرة والإسكندرية وكذا تطبيق نظام الحفظ المركزي في مصر. لمعرفة المزيد عن شركة مصر للمقاصة والتسوية والحفظ المركزي برجاء الرجوع إلى موقع الشركة www.mcsd.com.eg.


ما هي شركة مصر لنشر المعلومات (EGID)؟ 

تم إنشاء شركة مصر لنشر المعلومات في يونيو 1999 لزيادة مستويات الشفافية في السوق، وتقوم شركة مصر لنشر المعلومات-والمملوكة بالكامل لبورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية- بنقل بيانات التداول اللحظي محلياً ودولياً. و تستهدف EGID توفير جميع المعلومات الخاصة بالشركات المقيدة ببورصتى القاهرة والإسكندرية، للأطراف المختلفة مثل المستثمرين و المؤسسات المالية و وكلات الأنباء في العالم، مستخدمة قنوات نقل المعلومات المتاحة التي تناسب احتياجات كل طرف.
لمزيد من المعلومات المتعلقة بشركة مصر لنشر المعلومات برجاء زيارة الوصلة التالية www.egidegypt.com


ما هي الأسهم؟ 

عندما ترغب بعض الشركات في زيادة راس مالها فإنها تقوم بطرح أسهمها في طرح عام من خلال البورصة حيث تتاح للمستثمر فرصة الشراء. في هذه الحالة تعتبر الأسهم صكوك ملكية تعطي لحاملها الحق في حضور الجمعية العامة السنوية وله حق التصويت، والحصول علي توزيعات إذا ما حققت الشركة أرباحا.


ما هو الطرح العام الأولى؟ 

عندما تقوم الشركة بطرح بعض أسهمها للمرة الأولى للجمهور رغبة منها في زيادة رأس المال فان هذا الطرح يسمى طرح عام.


ما هو الطرح الخاص؟

تقوم الشركة بطرح أسهمها طرح خاص أو عندما تخص مجموعة من المستثمرين الإستراتيجيين لشراء حصة معينة من الأسهم.


ما وجه الاستفادة من الاستثمار في الأسهم؟ 

يحصل المستثمر على توزيعات أو جزء من الأرباح إذا ما حققت الشركة أرباح. كما أنه إذا زادت قيمة الأسهم عن القيمة التي اشترى بها المستثمر يمثل ذلك أرباح رأسمالية للمستثمر. ولكن يجب على المستثمر معرفة بانه فى حالة حدوث خسائر للشركة لن يحصل على توزيعات وستقل قيمة الأسهم عن القيمة التي اشترى بها المستثمر تلك الأسهم وسوف يمثل ذلك خسائر رأسمالية للمستثمر.


ما معنى العائد على الكوبون أو العائد على التوزيع؟

يمثل التوزيع النقدي للسهم مقسوم على السعر السوقي للسهم.


ما معنى مضاعف الربحية؟ 

يمثل السعر السوقي للسهم مقسوم على ربحية السهم. يوضح مضاعف الربحية قابلية المستثمر للدفع مقابل كل جنيه من أرباح الشركة. وترجع أهمية حساب مضاعف الربحية لمقارنة عدة شركات ينتمون إلى نفس القطاع، وللسوق بوجه عام، أو لمقارنة مضاعف ربحية الشركة خلال فترة زمنية معينة.


ما معنى السندات؟ 

السندات هى صكوك مديونية تستخدمها الشركات كوسيلة للاقتراض، حيث يتعهد مصدر السندات أن يدفع لحامل السندات فائدة أو (كوبون) محدد مسبقا طول فترة السندات ويتم دفعه كل فترة (ثلاثة أو ستة أشهر) وأن يرد القيمة الاسمية للسندات عند حلول تاريخ الاستحقاق. لذلك حامل السندات يعتبر مقرض للشركة وليس مساهم فيها. للمزيد من المعلومات عن الاستثمار في السندات يمكنك الرجوع إلى الكتيبات التعليمية -أساسات السندات.


ما هو صندوق الاستثمار؟ 

صندوق الاستثمار هو محفظة استثمارية كبيرة تتكون من مجموعة مختلفة من الأوراق المالية
وتدار هذه المحفظة بواسطة مديرين محترفين لديهم القدرة والإمكانيات اللازمة لإدارة هذه الاستثمارات. وكل مستثمر في صندوق الاستثمار يمتلك نصيباً على الشيوع في هذا الصندوق يطلق علية وثيقة استثمار ،وكل وثيقة تمثل نسبة ملكية في الأوراق المالية التي تكون محفظة الصندوق. وتكون وظيفة مديرو الاستثمار هي انتقاء هذه الأوراق المالية لتكوين المحفظة التي تحقق أهداف الصندوق الاستثمارية مثل العائد الدوري أو النمو. للمزيد من المعلومات عن صناديق الاستثمار يمكنك الرجوع إلى الكتيبات التعليمية - صناديق الإستثمار.


ما هو الفرق بين صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة وصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة؟ 

يوجد نوعان من صناديق الاستثمار هما صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة وصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة. بالنسبة لصناديق الاستثمار المغلقة فهى وثائق استثمار قابلة للتداول بالبورصة حيث يمكن شرائها أو بيعها عن طريق التداول في البورصة كأي ورقة مالية أخرى أما صناديق الاستثمار المفتوحة فهى وثائق استثمار يتم بيعها للمستثمر بطريقة مباشرة وغير قابلة للتداول في البورصة و يمكن للمستثمر التنازل عنها عن طريق ردها مباشرة إلي مصدر الصندوق فى أوقات محددة فقط. 


كيف استثمر بالبورصة؟ 

للاستثمار بالبورصة عليك اختيار شركة الوساطة التي عن طريقها ستقوم بعملية التداول. ستقوم شركة الوساطة بتنفيذ الأوامر التي تتلقاها من المستثمر عن طريق نظام التداول الخاص بالبورصة. 





كيف اختار شركة الوساطة أو الشركة العضو المناسبة؟ 

يجب أن يتوافر لدى شركة الوساطة عنصران أساسيين وهما الحفاظ على الخصوصية التامة للعميل وأداء المهام بقدر عالي من الكفاءة. لذلك يجب التدقيق عند اختيار الشركة العضو التي ستوفر القدر الكافي من التفهم لطلبات العميل و تتبنى استراتيجية استثماره.


هل هناك أي قيود على استثمار الأجانب في البورصة؟ 

لا يوجد أي محاذير تمنع المستثمر الأجنبي من الاستثمار بالبورصة فانه يعامل مثل المستثمر المصري ولا تفرض عليه أي ضرائب عند الاستثمار في البورصة. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يتم معاملة كل من الشركات المقيدة و الشركات الأعضاء الأجنبية 

ما هي القواعد التي تحكم الضرائب بالنسبة للاستثمار بالبورصة؟ 

لا يوجد أي ضرائب مفروضة على العائد على الأسهم أو على الأرباح الرأسمالية.




كيف يمكنني أن احصل على معلومات عن الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة؟ 

يوجد عدة وسائل للحصول على معلومات الشركات المقيدة بالبورصة أحدها موقع البورصة الإليكتروني       www.egyptse.com   الذي يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات عن الشركات المقيدة. كما انه يمكن الحصول على المعلومات عن طريق مواقع الشركات على شبكة الإنترنت حيث أن معظم الشركات الكبرى بالبورصة لديها مواقعها الخاصة على شبكة الإنترنت. هذا بالإضافة إلى شركات الوساطة التي تمد عملائها بالمعلومات والدراسات والأبحاث عن الشركات المقيدة والقطاعات التي تعمل بها.


ما هي أوقات التداول بالبورصة؟ 

من الأحد حتى الخميس
سوق عمليات الخارج (خارج المقصورة) 9:45 صباحاً إلى 11:15 صباحاً
نظام المتعاملين الرئيسيين 10:30 صباحاً إلى 2:30 ظهرا 
سوق الأوراق المالية المقيدة بالبورصة (داخل المقصورة) 11:30 صباحاً إلى 3:30 ظهرا






ما هو مؤشر السهم؟ 

المؤشر هو قيمة عددية لقياس التغيرات التي تحدث في الأسواق المالية، في بداية حساب المؤشر تحدد سنة الأساس وعندها توضع قيمة محددة لبداية قياسه لمقارنتها بأي تغييرات تحدث في نقطة محددة.
يقيس المؤشر تحركات السهم سواء الارتفاعات أو الانخفاضات بما يعكس أسعار السوق و اتجاهاته.


ما هو مؤشر البورصة CASE 30 ؟ 

هو مؤشر الأسعار الذي تصدره بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية ، ويتضمن أعلي ثلاثين شركة من حيث السيولة والنشاط. يتم قياس قيمة المؤشر عن طريق حساب رأس المال السوقي المعدل بعد حساب نسبة الأسهم الحرة للأسهم التي يتكون منها المؤشر. يتم حساب رأس المال السوقي كما يلي: عدد الأسهم المقيدة مضروبا في نسبة أسعار إقفال أسهم كل من الشركات التي يتكون منها المؤشر مضروبا في الأسهم الحرة. 



ما هي شهادات الإيداع الدولية؟

شهادات الإيداع هي أداة مالية قابلة للتداول في أسواق المال الدولية، ويقوم بإصدارها أحد المؤسسات أو البنوك الدولية مثل (بنك أوف نيويورك Bank of New York أو دويتش بنك Deutsche (Bank بالدولار الأمريكي أو أي من العملات الأجنبية الأخرى المتداولة بالسوق الحرة مقابل الاحتفاظ بغطاء يقابلها من الأسهم المحلية، وذلك بناء على اتفاق مع شركة مصدرة محلية. ويتم إيداع الأوراق المالية لتلك الشركة لدى وكيل بنك الإيداع أو بنك الإصدار (فى المعتاد يكون بنك محلى) ومن ثم فإن الشهادات يتم تداولها كبديل عن الأوراق المالية الأصلية فى أسواق المال الدولية مثل بورصة لندن ولأن مالك شهادات الإيداع هو فى حقيقة الحال مالك الأسهم المحلية المقابلة لها (حسب نسبة تحويل متفق عليها ) فإن له الحقوق المترتبة لمالك السهم المحلى من حيث التوزيعات النقدية والعينية وبيع الأسهم.


هل يوجد شهادات إيداع دولية مصرية بالبورصات الأجنبية؟ 

نعم يوجد بعض الشركات المصرية التي يتم تتداول أسهمها في هيئة شهادات إيداع دولية بالبورصات الأجنبية مثل بورصة لندن أو بورصة نيويورك أو بورصة لوكسمبورج. 


هل يتم توفير جولات تعليمية في قاعة تداول البورصة؟ 

نعم. توفر بورصتا القاهرة والإسكندرية جولات تعليمية للطلبة و للمستثمرين حتى يكونوا على علم بتاريخ ونظام تداول البورصة ولكن يجب أن يتم ذلك بناءا على ميعاد سابق للزيارة محدد مع إدارة العلاقات العامة. أو على البريداالاليكتروني marketing@egyptse.com.


هل تصدر بورصتا القاهرة والإسكندرية كتيبات ومنشورات تعليمية؟ 
نعم، حيث أن البورصة تجد انه من الضروري أن يكون المستثمر على علم و دراية كافية قبل الاستثمار فى البورصة.
*

----------


## amr emam

ممتاز  مى  

تسلم ايدك 

عمرو امام

----------


## lost

شكرا يا عمرو على مرورك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى الكريمة الصحفيه / lost  
شكرا على موضوع القيم 
والمعلومات الوفيرة 
لك دائما خالص تحياتى*

----------


## lost

شكرا يا اسكندرانى على مرورك

بس بصراحة انا عايزة اسالك سؤال  انت بتشتغل فى شركة تداول ارواق مالية ولا انت  متعامل  فى البورصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]


> شكرا يا اسكندرانى على مرورك
> 
> بس بصراحة انا عايزة اسالك سؤال  انت بتشتغل فى شركة تداول ارواق مالية ولا انت  متعامل  فى البورصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اختى الصحفيه الكبيرة / lost
انا لا بتشتغل فى شركة تداول ارواق مالية ولا   متعامل  فى البورصة
انا من هواة القراءة جدا جدا جدا 
ولما دخلت كلية التجارة  عشقت حاجة اسمها دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية 
ولانها كانت حاجة كده هولاميه فى ثقافتنا ومكتبتنا العربيه 
فزادنى الامر بحث اكثر وتنقيب اكثر 
فاصبحت اى شكل جديد من اشكال او افاق جديد للاقتصاد 
اهتم به  وابحث عن اصوله وموارده وتكاليفه وحسابات المكسب والخسارة والعائد القومى والقيمة المضافة والاستثمار بعيد المدى وقصيرة وهكذا 
اسف اذا كنت طولت 
يعنى الحكاية كلها مجرد قراءات واطلاعات على احوال البورصه المصرية والبورصات العالمية من الخارج 
او من على المقهى الاقتصادى 
يعنى اللى على البر عوام زى ما بيقول الاسكندرانية 
لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى وتحياتى 

[IMG][/IMG][/frame]

----------


## ابراهيم النمر

جميل جدا

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا مي..

----------


## salahfareed

موضوع شيق ودسم ومحتاج دراسه وقراءة اكثر من مرة
 وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا على المعلومات
                                                                         من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدا

----------


## فتاه الاحلام

> كيف استثمر بالبورصة؟ 
> 
> للاستثمار بالبورصة عليك اختيار شركة الوساطة التي عن طريقها ستقوم بعملية التداول. ستقوم شركة الوساطة بتنفيذ الأوامر التي تتلقاها من المستثمر عن طريق نظام التداول الخاص بالبورصة. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كيف اختار شركة الوساطة أو الشركة العضو المناسبة؟ 
> ...



 الموضوع جميل جدا  يشكر عليه الاستاذ لوست  

لانني غير مصريه وغير متواجده في مصر 


 لذا احب استوضح اكثر  اذا سمحتو لي


 لما اختار  وسيط التداول ما هي الاجراءات والاوراق المطلوبه ..

وكم تستغرق عمليه التسجيل .. 

 حتي  تنفيذ امر طلب الشراء ... 

شكرا لكم مره اخري

----------


## kethara

أختى مى

                         شكرا لكِ المجهود الرائع المبذول
                       جزاكِ الله خيراِ ولكن موضوع البورصة
                    مهما الواحد فية اتعلم وعرف هناك خبايا لا 
                  نستطيع معرفتها ومن كتر وقعاتى تأكدت ان تلك
                 البورصة لها ناسها فقط وتلفظ كل جديد ببراعة

                                    مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## فتاه الاحلام

كنت اطمح بمعرفه المزيد  عن البورصه المصريه وكنت ساءلت لك في موضوعي السابق . 





 ممكن الاداره تلغي طلبي من الاستاذ لوست..

  وتنقله الي موضوع مستقل  علني اجد من لديه الخبره والمعلومه والخبره.ويكون من متداولي الاسهم وليه خبره ومعرفه او على الاقل معلومات عامه . 

منـــــــقـــول اضغط هنا

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مجهود مشكوره عليه 
بارك الله فيكِ 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## zinger

el mawdo3 da meta7'ed copy paste min mawke3 el borsa

----------

